# Sponsoring Mother in Law's visit during delivery



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Expats,

We again need one suggestion from expert..

We moved to Sydney 1st July (visa subclass 190). 
I am going to start a job from next monday.
My wife is pregnant having due date on last week of Oct. It is obvious that companies are not preferring her to give a job at this point of time. Hence she will be jobless at least till 2015 first quarter. 

However, we are thinking to invite her mother here somewhere beginning of Oct so that she can look after her during delivery time. 

Is there any way we (I/her?) can invite her as a visiter for couple of months (3/6 ?)?
I know if she was working already, it wouldn't be difficult to invite her mother. But not sure whether immigration allows us to do so in this context.

If at all this is possible, is there any fastest/online way for the application?

Thank you very much, again, for your support.


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Aryal, 

Your wife's employment status does not matter to invite your in-laws. You can apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600 I guess). I am in the same situation and I have my Mother-in-law here on visitor visa. Her Visa is valid for 18 months with multiple entries and 6 month stay on each entry. 
We applied using an agent in Chennai.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello JagguB,

Thank you for your suggestion.

Can we not apply visa 600 online? when I checked in the immigration website, it seems they are allowing only few countries to apply online. Is it too complicated and does require agent? what sort of documents required for the application? and how long does it take to get the visa?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

aryal said:


> Hello JagguB,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.
> 
> Can we not apply visa 600 online? when I checked in the immigration website, it seems they are allowing only few countries to apply online. Is it too complicated and does require agent? what sort of documents required for the application? and how long does it take to get the visa?


Hi Aryal,

Australia's Visitor Visa cannot be applied online from India. 

Your Mother-in-law will need to go to the nearest VFS centre in Australia, and apply from there. 

Please visit this link for more information on the process and documents:
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

There are few streams under 600 visitor visa. Your mother in law needs to apply under visitor stream where she will be applying from India. You can opt to provide the sponsorship letter stating you will sponsor financially and provide accommodation etc etc.

You can not sponsor your in-laws for family sponsored stream, you can only sponsor your family under family sponsored stream of visitor visa. Also, even for sponsoring your family under family sponsored stream, you need to be usual resident (according to DIBP guidelines its 2 years).


----------

